# solar and wind



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Can I attach a solar system and a wind system to the same battery bank? We I am planning to build this cabin has an abundance of both.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You certainly can, look for a charge controller made to handle both or run a controller for each.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sgtrunningfool said:


> Can I attach a solar system and a wind system to the same battery bank?


These guys have any source imaginable attached to their battery bank! There is a lot to read here, so get the coffee pot brewing!

http://otherpower.com/

Their site also has a message board section. 
Here is the one you want: "Controls"

http://www.fieldlines.com/index.php/board,22.0.html


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been doing just that for quite awhile now. I use seperate controlers for each phase though


----------

